# Found at Cisco Takout



## Dossa (Mar 23, 2012)

If you took out at Cisco on Tuesday September 8th between 3:30pm and 5:00pm and left something behind... I have it. Private message me. Tell me what it is and we will work something out. Thanks Adam


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i think that would have been our group.... i sent you a private message


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

If it was that cooler the Coleman extreme, it wasn't ours


----------



## Dossa (Mar 23, 2012)

It wasn't a cooler. It might have been left earlier in the day I guess. Was just sitting there on the south side of the ramp. Guessing that the person has no idea that they have lost it yet...


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

I sent you a pm


----------

